# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 20th - 24th January 2014

## Perdita

Episode 8304: Monday 20th January at 7.30pm

Can a tortured Roy persuade Hayley to change her mind?
Chesney has something to ask Sinead.
And Nick persuades Leanne to apologise.



Episode 8305: Monday 20th January at 8.30pm

Having said her goodbyes, Hayley slips away with Roy at her side.



Episode 8306: Wednesday 22nd January at 7pm

Devastated Roy loses control.
Dutiful Leanne stands by Nick.
And Maddie gives Sophie an ultimatum.



Episode 8307: Friday 24th January at 7.30pm

Leanne reaches breaking point.
Anguished Roy buries his head in the sand.
And Sophie infuriates Maddie.


Episode 8308: Friday 24th January at 8.30pm

A heartbroken Nick and Leanne face the inevitable.
Roy confesses his anger and resentment for Hayley.
And Tim embellishes the truth.

----------

Brucie (09-01-2014), Glen1 (08-01-2014), maidmarian (08-01-2014), sarah c (08-01-2014), swmc66 (08-01-2014), tammyy2j (09-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Michelle needs to get sterilised not force steve to have a vasectomy. Relationships don't last two minutes in corrie and he may want kids in future.

----------

lizann (09-01-2014), mariba (09-01-2014), tammyy2j (09-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Michelle needs to get sterilised not force steve to have a vasectomy. Relationships don't last two minutes in corrie and he may want kids in future.


how about they use a bit of contraception whilst they make up their minds what they want long term??

god forbid!!

----------


## sarah c

.....

----------


## tammyy2j

I will need plenty tissues for this week

----------

abroekhu1 (11-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> how about they use a bit of contraception whilst they make up their minds what they want long term??
> 
> god forbid!!


Michelle don't want kids bit she wants Steve to get the snip not do anything herself she is being selfish imo

----------

lizann (09-01-2014), mariba (09-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> Michelle don't want kids bit she wants Steve to get the snip not do anything herself she is being selfish imo


It is much easier from the medical point of view for men to have a vasectomy than it is for women to have tubes tied or have a hysterectomy

----------


## Perdita

> Michelle don't want kids bit she wants Steve to get the snip not do anything herself she is being selfish imo


It is much easier from the medical point of view for men to have a vasectomy than it is for women to have tubes tied or have a hysterectomy

----------


## sarah c

> It is much easier from the medical point of view for men to have a vasectomy than it is for women to have tubes tied or have a hysterectomy


And in ease of contraception top trumps - a condom would top the lot!!!

----------


## sarah c

> It is much easier from the medical point of view for men to have a vasectomy than it is for women to have tubes tied or have a hysterectomy


And in ease of contraception top trumps - a condom would top the lot!!!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It is much easier from the medical point of view for men to have a vasectomy than it is for women to have tubes tied or have a hysterectomy


Yes, but it's Michelle that doesn't want more children, not Steve.

----------


## lizann

> Yes, but it's Michelle that doesn't want more children, not Steve.


fake ryan must have put her off big time

----------


## lizann

> Yes, but it's Michelle that doesn't want more children, not Steve.


fake ryan must have put her off big time

----------


## swmc66

Don't know what he is doing with Michelle she us a miserable cow.

----------

mariba (10-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Don't know what he is doing with Michelle she us a miserable cow.


and he is such a catch??!

----------

mariba (10-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

....

----------


## swmc66

I know he is a bit of an idiot but at least he tries to see the positive side of things. Without him she would not even have a job. She needs to hook up with Brian and disappear to Wales

----------

Chloe O'brien (11-01-2014), mariba (10-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't understand why Michelle stayed there after both her brothers died and at that time she wasn't best friends with Carla and her son was away in college in Scotland

----------


## swmc66

What about her real biological son ....who she never mentions

----------


## Perdita

She considers Ryan as her real son because she raised him

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I will need plenty tissues for this week


I'm not watching it next week. I'm too much of a woose. I don't know what is more heart wrenching. Watching Hayley fading away or trying to imagine Roy without her.

----------


## LizzyBizzy

Undecided as to whether I'll watch it next week. Reluctant having been through cancer myself last year, keen, because when it comes to reality and caring about characters, Corrie does it better than any other soap.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

When it comes to tv programmes I'm  a bit cold hearted and very rarely get teary eyed at fictional drama, because I know these characters are not real.  If I do get upset watching the tv then it's usually at the news, but credit where it's due Corrie have taken two of their most loved and respected in Roy & Hayley, and ripped them apart the only way they could.  If Julie hadn't decided to leave then Roy and Hayley would have been together for another 40 years because unlike the Peters. the Carla's and the Leannes they would never have had affairs behind the other ones back or betray each other. What is emotional about this storyline is that Corrie has shown that when someone loses their battle  with Cancer it's not just the person that dies but their loved ones as well, as they see the world carrying on but they lose their purpose to live and replace it with exisitng.  We all know that in reality Julie and David go home to their families after a days work on Corrie but watching these two on screen makes you realise that some where in the world there is a real Roy & Hayley and who's life's are being ripped apart for real.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street newcomer Maddie Heath causes more trouble later this month as she breaks into the Webster family's home.

The latest trouble on the cobbles centres around Sally's watch, which has been missing since Maddie (Amy Kelly) stole her handbag at Christmas.

Upcoming episodes see Sophie confront Maddie in the hopes of getting the watch back. Maddie agrees to hand it over in exchange for Â£50, but is left furious when cunning Sophie takes the watch and refuses to pay up.

Later, Tim Metcalfe (Joe Duttine) is asleep on the sofa at Number 4 when Maddie breaks in to steal the watch back.

Tim makes a grab for Maddie when her presence disturbs him, but she punches him and frantically makes an escape.

Feeling embarrassed, Tim later tells the police that the intruder was a burly man, but will Sophie suspect that Maddie was the culprit?


Â© ITV
Maddie breaks in looking for the watch


Â© ITV
Tim makes a grab for Maddie.

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, January 24 at 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

swmc66 (12-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Trying to get the watch back....which was'nt hers in the first place! It's like finding a needle in a haystack in a house. Again an unrealistic storyline

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street couple Leanne and Nick Tilsley will call time on their marriage later this week, following another violent outburst from Nick.

Nick has been struggling to control his temper following his brain injury and left Leanne horrified when he slapped her across the face on Christmas Day.

However, after a heart-to-heart with Stella where Nick reveals that he knows he makes Leanne unhappy, the couple finally decide to part ways. 

Jane Danson, who plays Leanne, said to the official ITV website: "Nick is ultimately the one who puts his hands up and says, 'You know what, we have got to split up'.

"I think she feels a bit lost. The history is always there, she always has a point of reference. But I would like to see her get her inner strength back. 

"The fire in her belly, the Battersby two fingers to the world. She has matured, she is a mother, but she needs to be on her own for a bit."

----------

swmc66 (13-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Feeling for Sean right now....but glad Todd not messing him around when he could do so easily

----------

lizann (14-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

Monday

Struggling out of bed, Hayley is determined that today is to be her last. Sitting in the cafÃ©, Hayley tells Roy that she wants to see Fiz, Tyrone and the rest of the family. 

Oblivious to the real reason they've been called round, Fiz and Tyrone happily reminisce about the past - but this is agony for Roy who knows Hayley intends to kill herself.

Meanwhile, Eva wants to hear all about Stella's date with Dev, but Stella is coy and assures Eva that he's just a friend. With Nick's encouragement, Leanne goes to make up with Stella. Can they put their row behind them?

Elsewhere, Sally is upset that her gold watch was in the handbag which Maddie stole from the soup kitchen, so Tim asks Sophie to tackle Maddie.

Also, Chesney asks Sinead to move in with him.

Finally, Gloria suggests to Dennis that it's time they organised another concert, much to Rita's annoyance.

Still determined that today will be her last day, Hayley silently looks out of the flat window as the world goes about its business. Ironing Roy's best shirt, she asks him to wear it to her funeral. Clearly pained at the idea, Roy asks Hayley to reconsider, but Hayley's mind is made up. 

Realising with dread that the time has come, Roy helps Hayley into bed, but they're disturbed when Tyrone calls round looking for Ruby's toy kangaroo. Sensing things aren't right, Anna shuts the cafÃ© and sits alone in the dark. 


Upstairs, Hayley prepares to take her lethal cocktail, telling Roy that he must not touch the glass or have any part in it. Soon afterwards, Hayley slips away with Roy at her side.

Meanwhile, Chesney and Sinead are excited about living together in Number 5. 

Elsewhere, Dennis and Gloria discuss their concert plans


Wednesday

Roy is numb as he squeezes Hayley's lifeless hand. Carla puts two and two together when Anna removes the empty glass by Hayley's bed. Knowing the truth behind Hayley's death, both are left on edge when the doctor calls round. 

As the news spreads, the residents are left devastated by the loss of a loved friend and Fiz is inconsolable. As the undertaker removes Hayley's body, how will Roy cope with the realisation that the woman he loves has gone forever?

Meanwhile, Nick goes to great lengths to spoil Leanne. He runs her a bath and cooks her a lovely meal and Leanne tries her hardest to be enthusiastic. However, when Nick kisses Leanne hoping for something more passionate, will he be left disappointed?

Elsewhere, Sophie approaches Maddie in the soup kitchen and quizzes her about Sally's watch. When Maddie tells her that she'll return the watch in exchange for Â£50, Sophie is shocked.

Also today, Gloria causes ructions between Rita and Dennis.

Friday

Leanne apologises to Nick for turning down his advances. He tells her that it's no big deal, but it's obvious he's hurt. Nick then goes training with Kal but pushes himself too hard and slips, cutting himself. When Leanne fusses round him, Nick loses his temper. 

Feeling terrible, Nick tells Leanne they need to face the truth. Will Leanne be shocked at what he has to say?

Meanwhile, Roy stares at Hayley's red anorak as an overwhelming sadness floods over him. Needing to keep himself busy, he opens the cafÃ© as normal. Anna and Carla tell him he needs to take it easy, but he doesn't listen and when they bring up the subject of Hayley's funeral arrangements, will Roy be able to stomach the conversation?

Elsewhere, Maddie hands Sophie the watch and demands the Â£50 Sophie owes her. Sophie refuses, leaving Maddie furious - but she grins when she secretly watches Sophie enter her house.

Also, Dennis and Gloria tell Rita and Norris their plans to run a music management company together.

Finally, Beth asks Sinead if she and Kirk can move into Number 5.

Nick explains to Leanne how he's a changed man and that the old Nick who she married has gone. 

Leanne is upset, but Nick forces Leanne to admit that they can't go on as they are. Is this it for the troubled couple?

Meanwhile, Roy is angry with Hayley for ending her life the way she did and blames himself for not stopping her. Anna assures Roy that he did the right thing by letting Hayley die, but Roy feels wretched.

Elsewhere, Tim is alone at Number 4 and asleep on the sofa when Maddie breaks in looking for the watch. She unwittingly disturbs Tim who makes a grab for her, but she punches him in the nose and legs it. Tim lies to the police that the intruder was a burly man, but will Sophie suspect Maddie is behind the attack?

Also, Rita tells Dennis that she feels left out.

Finally, Chesney tells Beth and Kirk to move into Number 5.

----------

maidmarian (14-01-2014), swmc66 (14-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I was hoping she would not kill herself especially in front of Roy.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Leanne Tilsley is in for a shock next week as her husband Nick calls time on their marriage.

The couple split as they are finally forced to accept that Nick's brain injury has changed their relationship for the worse.

Here, Jane Danson - who plays Leanne - discusses the break-up and what it could mean for her character's future.

How would you say Leanne has been coping since Nick's outburst at Christmas?
"Leanne is putting a brave face on everything. Historically she has run away from difficult situations. If there is a problem or something she can't deal with, she just jumps into a cab and goes to see 'our Toyah' or Janice. 

"But this is the one time she has thought that there is a lot at stake and she can't just run away. She has got Simon to think about, so she thinks, 'This time I have got to face it, stick around and see it through'. Whether or not she really wants to or not! She is trying to do the right thing."

Leanne gets angry with Stella for interfering in her marriage, doesn't she?
"Yes, Stella is seeing the bigger picture. She is looking in on it from the outside and can see that they may not be able to continue with the situation as it is, gently forcing the issue. But basically she is putting words into Nick's mouth and trying to get him to say that maybe they should live apart, almost encouraging them to split up, which Leanne doesn't feel is appropriate, especially considering Stella has not been around for that long.

"Stella is trying to chip away at Nick, which Leanne feels is deceitful. Stella is trying to be caring, but Leanne is angry and wants to deal with it her way. She probably in her heart knows that Stella is right, which is why she is getting so annoyed."

Nick starts trying to show Leanne more affection. How is that making her feel?
"They have a couple of moments where they have a bit of a cuddle, but it is mainly through duty on Leanne's part and then he takes it a little step further. It's been a while since they were intimate and it is a little bit more forward than Leanne would like, so she makes excuses. She even uses Hayley's death as one of the reasons why she isn't feeling up to it. The physical and emotional side of it has gone for her, she simply feels likes Nick's carer." 

Is Leanne scared of Nick?
"I think she is wary. I always maintain that she is quite streetwise, she was a prostitute after all! But with this, she is not sure. She never knows what mood Nick is going to be in - she can walk through the door and he is happy go lucky, but the same day he can go into a vile mood and snap at her. She is also protective of Simon and she doesn't want to be around that any more."

How does Nick respond when Leanne rejects him?
"I think he knows it - he is almost doing what she is doing, he is making the best of a bad situation and he is ultimately the one who puts his hands up and goes, 'You know what, we have got to split up'. Even at that moment and even though she knows it is the right decision, she desperately doesn't want to fail again, she has tried so hard and doesn't want to walk away again."

Is it difficult for Leanne that their problems all stem back to Christmas 2012?
"Yes, she knows that if she hadn't gone round to Peter's and said she would cancel the wedding, none of this would have happened. When she looks really deep into herself, the reason all this happened is because of her error and her judgement. She can't be responsible for what David did, but she has to take some blame."

What happens when Nick overdoes it at training?
"Nick just gets a bit vocal. He falls and he cuts himself and she fusses a little bit, so he explodes at her and tells her to leave him alone. But he waves his hands around a lot when he gets angry and she is really wary of him. Leanne isn't sure where she stands - she isn't sure how to behave around him and she can't relax. So this is what does it in the end, but it's Nick who says they should end it. 

"They sit down and talk about it, no shouting, they are both just resigned to it really. They do love each other so it is really sad. She did sit by his bedside, she was there for him and despite all the bad things she has done in the past, this was the one thing that she really tried at, but it has failed again because the love is just not there in the right way."

What effect does the split have on Leanne?
"I think she feels a bit lost. I feel a bit lost for her because I don't know what is going to happen to her, but in some ways that is nice as it's a new chapter for the character. The history is always there, she always has a point of reference. 

"But I would like to see her get her inner strength back. The fire in her belly, the Battersby two fingers to the world. She has matured, she is a mother but she needs to be on her own for a bit and get her strength back."

----------

swmc66 (14-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

The only storyline I find interesting is Jason's dad being on the scene I am not enjoying any of the other story lines. Just holding out hope that it will improve soon

----------


## lizann

> Feeling for Sean right now....but glad Todd not messing him around when he could do so easily


he should get back his expensive designer shirt

----------


## swmc66

He should not have spent so much

----------


## alan45

It's the end of an era on Coronation Street tonight (January 20) as Hayley Cropper bows out from the soap after 16 years.

The much-loved character has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and is determined to take control of her own death while she still can.

Hayley's final episodes see her spend one last day with the people she cares about, still adamant that she will end her life that evening. 

However, as Hayley (Julie Hesmondhalgh) subtly says her goodbyes at the cafÃ©, her husband Roy and Anna Windass are the only ones who know what's coming next.

Later, after putting all of her affairs in order, Hayley prepares a lethal cocktail of drugs before saying a heartbreaking final farewell to Roy (David Neilson), who is still urging her not to go through with it. How will Roy cope with the loss of his soulmate?



The Croppers shortly before Hayley's death
Â© ITV

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Anna Windass faces the tough task of announcing Hayley Cropper's death in tonight's episode (January 22).

Anna (Debbie Rush) tries to be there for Roy after finding him next to a lifeless Hayley in the flat, but she later heads to the Rovers Return to share the sad news with the locals.

Still in shock over the day's events and wanting to be discreet, Anna merely explains that Hayley has passed away and gives no indication of the full story behind her death.

Those who were close to Hayley are distraught by the loss of such a loyal and dependable friend, and there's also an underlying fear of how Roy will ever cope without herâ¦

News of Hayley's death spreads around Weatherfield.
Â© ITV
News of Hayley's death spreads around Weatherfield

Coronation Street airs tonight at the earlier time of 7pm on ITV.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The only storyline I find interesting is Jason's dad being on the scene I am not enjoying any of the other story lines. Just holding out hope that it will improve soon


I hope so too!  At least Hayley's death is over now.

----------

